# [SOLVED] I dont have google play?



## tanveerahmed2k

My brother and cousins phone has google play, and they're older than mine, Mine is htc desire z (2.3.4) stock
so why dont I have it i feel left out


----------



## koala

*Re: I dont have google play?*

Google Play: https://play.google.com/store


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

*Re: I dont have google play?*

It may take some time for your device to change from the Android Store to the Google Play Store.


----------



## joeten

*Re: I dont have google play?*

They only changed it around a week ago I'am sure my daughter got it on her wildfire before my son had it on his desire not sure he has it yet the link should help


----------

